# Hauling leaves garden RR style.



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All 
After clearing the main line of leaves and other debri the mow crew called up a train to help haul the pile down to the backyard for dumping. Charlie the ever helpful Cocker Spaniel put his nose into the business and helped out. After a few loads we both thought there has to be a better more efficient way to get rid of the leaves. Maybe I will have to trade my 1:32 rake in for a bigger 1:20 scale. 
Check out the video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgzAXW4HdgE and let me know what you think. 

Todd


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That job would take a century of Sundays in my yard


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A few more cars and a roatary dumper and you're on easy street! 

Great layout, thanks for posting. 

Looks like Ma Nature is sweeping the foothills here today! 

John


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Why does Charlie get to wait for the train to return? He is making you work to hard. Fiil a bag, tie it to Charlie and then throw the ball. 
Maybe the trees are out of scale? That sure is a long haul.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, great video, and looks like a long haul for a few leaves. Perhaps that's what made it so enjoyable. 

PM me please


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Todd, thank you for sharing your big layout. It is so nice. Your train is running in fine sunlight. Great ! If you operate your train to moving all fall leaves, it seen your need to run 20 trains per day at least, heeheehee... just joke !


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys 
I think a RR needs to have a purpose and this was jsut a fun way to make it go to work. Last year I hauled vegetables from way down back to the side door to the house. I move around boxcars and such but it seems a bit more real when there is an actually item being worked. I have alot more to do on the layout and will be busy building thngs like a station or 2, more buildings, 8 tunnel portals and a coal tipple. What a great hobby to keep me so busy. 
Your right Richard I will have to make Charlie work harder next time. 
Todd


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The landscaping place next door set loose a crew of gas powered leaf blowers this morning at 6.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice video, Todd. You either shock-mounted the camera well, or you have a trackbed worthy of congratulations.









I daydream about an outdoor layout that'll haul my firewood in, a cardiac-testing enterprise, anymore. It will stay a dream, though. A lot of my firewood pieces are 20"x12" and I don't know what gauge rail to even lay.

Enjoy hauling your leaves. I did.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There may be a more efficeint way but I bet it would not be as much fun. Great Video.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Seven minutes to make a full loop. 

Seems a bit time consuming, though, with just three gondolas. Thirty gondolas might work better...though you might have to double head the locomotive...


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny you should mention that ThinkerT There has been a lot of wind and some rain the past few days and the yard is a real mess. I forgot that I have 5 bachmann side dump cars and a long gondola car so I can add those to the train and haul alot more leaves. I also have a st of logging disconnects so I could pilke some twigs on those. OR I might have to get the leaf blower out at least to clear the main before everything gets totally buried. 
The camera is a little flip video that I attached to a piece of wood using elastics and then attached that to the flat car. Simple and works well. I would like to devise a system where the camera will turn either with the train or by another trackside device that will turn it automatically. My track bed is actually a mess, well some of it anyways, I will be fixing it next season thanks for the compliment anyways. 
FUN FUN 
T


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Todd,

I don't know what a 'flip video' is, would you mind enllightening me, perhaps a link to a site that sells them? 

Thanks,
Les


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Les The flip is a little handheld recorder about the size of a cell phone or small digital camera. It plugs right into the USB port on a computer and does its thing. Very simple to use but a little limited with options to edit. My wife picked one up for our real estate business to take short videos of houses etc... I couldn't resist putting it on the train. I think she paid about $100 for it and as you saw it takes a decent video. I believe walmart has them now. try, http://www.theflip.com/en-us/ 
Check it out. 
Todd


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, Todd.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice.


----------

